# 80 year old hiking the Long Trail



## woodchuck (Aug 8, 2001)

Bob Northrop, an 80 year old Vermonter, just completed hiking the Long Trail for the 7th time..we should all be lucky enough to be in that kind of shape. There is information on it in the http://www.greenmountainclub.org website.  Some of the commentaries are pretty good..listen to the one by Tom Slayton.  I think it reflects some of our own feeling for hiking and the outdoors.


----------

